
Yet another tutorial on PyTorch - nikhilweee
https://nikhilweee.me/posts/2018/first-rnn-pytorch-1/
======
nikhilweee
I've written this tutorial for people having read enough and wanting to start
out writing code. Would love to get some constructive criticism.

~~~
p1esk
Given a ton of PyTorch tutorials already available [1], why should we read
yours?

[1]
[https://www.google.com/search?q=pytorch+tutorial](https://www.google.com/search?q=pytorch+tutorial)

~~~
nikhilweee
Because I myself went through many of them while I was starting out, but I
still faced a ton of questions that I didn't understand. I've tried to address
most of them in this post. Apart from the how's, I've tried my best to answer
the why's.

~~~
p1esk
Good enough, thanks for posting!

